# Bathroom tile layout



## RookiePlumber (Mar 1, 2017)

I'm tiling my bathroom walls with 12x24 Home Depot porcelain tile. 

I've created a layout with a 25% offset to create that "subway tile" look. 

My layout attempts to do the following:
1. Maximize the number of full tiles
2. Eliminate small tile cuts wherever possible (the smallest tile cuts end up being like 9.5".)
3. All spacing is taken into account - both tile spacers and tile and grout thickness for corners

I move the center of the wall by 5-10% to accomplish the above. By center I mean where the center tile sits.

Any other things I should be thinking about? This is more complicated than I initially thought it would be. 

If my question should be in another sub forum please let me know.

Thanks 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RookiePlumber (Mar 1, 2017)

Also would a smaller offset help with the doming issue? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

If the tile has any bow you should be doing 1/3 not 1/4.


----------



## RookiePlumber (Mar 1, 2017)

avenge said:


> If the tile has any bow you should be doing 1/3 not 1/4.




Why is that? I thought the lower the offset the further the center would be from the edges of the adjacent tile. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

You are over thinking it. go 1/3 offset coming off the primary sight line (what you see when you open the door and look in.)

Lay it out so you are about even at the back wall and the doorway. If you are doing 12x24 they are usually somewhere around 23 13/16" so cut at 7 15/16 for your 1/3 tile the other will end up 15 7/8 use a: 1/3, 2/3, Full, from the primary sight line. what ever it happens to be along toilet/vanity wet wall is fine. This will give you the best look. if you have a vanity, base your patern on what ever is the most manageable "L" cut at that corner to determine which tile you need to start with.


----------



## RookiePlumber (Mar 1, 2017)

charimon said:


> . If you are doing 12x24 they are usually somewhere around 23 13/16" sl




You are right - 11 3/4" x 23 1/2".

Thanks for pointing out the size inconsistency!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RookiePlumber (Mar 1, 2017)

Started tiling using a 1/3 running bond pattern. 


Seems pretty level throughout.
Some corners have ridges, I think that's because I back buttered some corners better than others.

I wiped off most of thinset from the tile with a warm wet sponge. I used a taping knife to clean the thinset from the grout joints. Is a more thorough cleaning required?

My plan is to layout all the whole pieces first then come back to install the cut pieces. I've got a 10" tilesaw. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

12x24 I'd be using a leveling system, but it might not help much if they're bowed(which most HD crap is). You should also get some good shims, those look like the cheap QEP shims that aren't consistent and will actually crush a fair bit. Look into something like the Barwalt horseshoe shims. They are so much easier to work with.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Should have primed before tiling.....


----------



## RookiePlumber (Mar 1, 2017)

Tom M said:


> Should have primed before tiling.....




Tom, by prime do you mean paint? I've already primed and painted the walls where paint is going.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

RookiePlumber said:


> Seems pretty level throughout.
> 
> sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems pretty level? It either is or isn't.


----------



## RookiePlumber (Mar 1, 2017)

EthanB said:


> 12x24 I'd be using a leveling system, but it might not help much if they're bowed(which most HD crap is). You should also get some good shims, those look like the cheap QEP shims that aren't consistent and will actually crush a fair bit. Look into something like the Barwalt horseshoe shims. They are so much easier to work with.




Yeah they are qep shims. I found some horseshoe shims on Amazon. Ordered em.

What kind of leveling system do you recommend? 

Thx!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

RookiePlumber said:


> Yeah they are qep shims. I found some horseshoe shims on Amazon. Ordered em.
> 
> What kind of leveling system do you recommend?
> 
> ...


RLS

http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Raimondi-RLS-Clips-Red


----------



## RookiePlumber (Mar 1, 2017)

avenge said:


> Seems pretty level? It either is or isn't.




It's definitely not perfect. There are some ridges in certain spots.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

When ever I do large format we do 1/3rd 2/3rd full tile seems you only have 1/3rd then full tile. if that makes sense.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

like this


----------



## RookiePlumber (Mar 1, 2017)

Anderson said:


> When ever I do large format we do 1/3rd 2/3rd full tile seems you only have 1/3rd then full tile. if that makes sense.



This is what I thought a 1/3 offset was - this is my first tile job so I don't know jack and I'm happy to take advice...













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

RookiePlumber said:


> Tom, by prime do you mean paint? I've already primed and painted the walls where paint is going.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He was referring to the drywall under the tile.



avenge said:


> Seems pretty level? It either is or isn't.


When you said level I assume you meant horizontaly, what you mean is flat which is impossible to be level.



RookiePlumber said:


> This is what I thought a 1/3 offset was - this is my first tile job so I don't know jack and I'm happy to take advice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pic Anderson posted is the same method I use. Every 4th row is a repeat.


----------



## RookiePlumber (Mar 1, 2017)

avenge said:


> He was referring to the drywall under the tile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can I prime with regular primer? Is the purpose to provide a moisture "shield"? 

It's not flat.

Is there an advantage Anderson's layout? More appealing to the eye?

Thx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RookiePlumber (Mar 1, 2017)

Anderson said:


> When ever I do large format we do 1/3rd 2/3rd full tile seems you only have 1/3rd then full tile. if that makes sense.




Can I switch to your 1/3, 2/3,
full tile layout on the other three walls and not look weird? I'm not going to undo what I've done already.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

RookiePlumber said:


> Can I switch to your 1/3, 2/3,
> full tile layout on the other three walls and not look weird? I'm not going to undo what I've done already.
> 
> 
> ...


You don't want to put thinset directly over top drywall mud.

Changing the layout now would look horrible.


----------



## RookiePlumber (Mar 1, 2017)

Big Johnson said:


> You don't want to put thinset directly over top drywall mud.
> 
> 
> 
> Changing the layout now would look horrible.




How quickly after I apply primer can I tile?

Primer says touch dry 30 min, recoated 1 hour, full adhesion and hardness 7days. 


Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RookiePlumber (Mar 1, 2017)

How big should the gap be between the bottom of the wall tile and the floor tile.

I'm using 3/16 grout lines. Is that the gap I should shoot for?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

RookiePlumber said:


> How big should the gap be between the bottom of the wall tile and the floor tile.
> 
> I'm using 3/16 grout lines. Is that the gap I should shoot for?
> 
> ...


Sure. We haven't gone larger than 1/8" in a long time but we usually match the corner to the field.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

You can prime or use a good topical waterproofer. I like the waterproofer better as it was designed for thinset to adhere to it.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Stop the project right now. You need to do more research dude. That's a shower surround, why did you not take a day and go back to studs? 

Hardie is cheap and well worth it. Would have only cost ya an extra 2 days at best. Plus you could have flattened those walls while they were open. You're making it unnecessarily hard on yourself and you don't know it.

I am not trying to be hard on ya, i just want you to learn the correct way. A snap cutter will cut those tiles and you can do whole rows at a time. Do you have a plan for cutting around your shower head and valves? 

Think the whole project through to the end. Watch some youtube videos from actual pro's, read a book or 3.

Take your time and learn proper methods and techniques on this one where quality can be lacking and you will have added a service you can provide and do well and make decent $$.

Unwaterproofed drywall in a shower is asking for trouble. I am no expert by any means, but i have watched dozens of hours of videos, read the TCNA manual, and multiple books and learned quite a bit for a shower I am doing in a few weeks.

What are you gonna do when the spacers exploit the mis shape of the cheap tile?? Expansion joints (a.k.a. your corners)? Since your tile wont be level with the drywall, what are you gonna do about that exposed edge, are you using bullnose or something else? 

I hope this turns out well, but it look like your in for a hell of a fight.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Driftweed said:


> Stop the project right now. You need to do more research dude. That's a shower surround, why did you not take a day and go back to studs?
> 
> Hardie is cheap and well worth it. Would have only cost ya an extra 2 days at best. Plus you could have flattened those walls while they were open. You're making it unnecessarily hard on yourself and you don't know it.
> 
> ...


That's not a shower wall. It's a vanity. Look closer, the armored cable coming through the hole above is a dead giveaway.


----------



## RookiePlumber (Mar 1, 2017)

Yup it's a vanity wall. 

My Shower walls are cement board, red-guarded 3x, kerdi linear sloped tray.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RookiePlumber (Mar 1, 2017)

Making progress.... took the tile baton off after 6 hours or so. Hopefully the mortar will hold.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

I apologize, rookie plumber..posting after a rough day and misread the thread.


----------



## RookiePlumber (Mar 1, 2017)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> RLS
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Raimondi-RLS-Clips-Red




Thanks xtreme-mtn-biker! I bot some qep flat leveling clips bc hd stocked them. What a difference they make!!!

Btw, where do you ride? I ride the dh parks in the northeast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RookiePlumber (Mar 1, 2017)

How tight do you guys make inside corners. I cut mine with 1/16 gap or maybe less. Is that too tight?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

RookiePlumber said:


> Thanks xtreme-mtn-biker! I bot some qep flat leveling clips bc hd stocked them. What a difference they make!!!
> 
> Btw, where do you ride? I ride the dh parks in the northeast.
> 
> ...


It's been a while since I've ridden sadly. Used to ride in the Richmond, VA area. Got married, had 3 kids, now I just work and keep up with life. :laughing:

When the kids get older I would love to get back into it.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> It's been a while since I've ridden sadly. Used to ride in the Richmond, VA area. Got married, had 3 kids, now I just work and keep up with life. :laughing:
> 
> When the kids get older I would love to get back into it.


You'll be too old and break something.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You'll be too old and break something.


In 5 years I will be 30 and have a 10 year old. Dad and I started riding when I was about 15 I think and he would have been 45 or so.

I'll survive. :thumbup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> In 5 years I will be 30 and have a 10 year old. Dad and I started riding when I was about 15 I think and he would have been 45 or so.
> 
> I'll survive. :thumbup:


I am 42...trust me when I say, you will hurt something.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I am 42...trust me when I say, you will hurt something.


It is worth the risk. Dad and I had a blast. Neither of us ever got any serious injuries.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> It is worth the risk. Dad and I had a blast. Neither of us ever got any serious injuries.


Not meant to discourage at all...just warning to be ready with the icy hot.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I am 42...trust me when I say, you will hurt something.




Hell yea, I am 41 and when you hurt something you realize that you are not young and invincible anymore


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Windycity said:


> Hell yea, I am 41 and when you hurt something you realize that you are not young and invincible anymore
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait till you're my age, the body scars before it actually happens.


----------

